
Show HN: I also created a Chrome Ext that reveals use of zero-width characters - roymckenzie
https://github.com/roymckenzie/detect-zero-width-characters-chrome-extension
======
giarc
The demo button just points to the image, is it supposed to go somewhere else?

~~~
Willamin
That's an image that is a screenshot of the extension working. Not a link to a
demo. I made the same mistake :D

